# The Animal Cove



## gregjones (Sep 14, 2008)

Has anyone here been in The Animal Cove in Northfield, Birmingham?

It's just round the corner from my house. I've not had chance to go in yet though but will definitely be getting my stuff from there in future because I've always wanted a reptile shop on my door step 

EDIT: Just found their website! Looks promising! www.theanimalcove.com


----------



## coopermark (Mar 6, 2011)

yeh been their mate
i've started to supply them with chameleons


----------

